# Tiger Shrimps Went Crazy!!!!!



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Two of my four Tigers went crazy  swimming round the tank non-stop, jumping here and there very actively for the past 3 days now... But the other two are normal, hiding behind leaves or bogwood. I thought water conditions were wrong so started changing 50% water (with tap water + Seachem prime to remove chlorine/chloramines) daily but they are still behaving the same way. Water condition is now pH 7.4; Kh8; GH14; NO3 20ppm NO2 0ppm and temperature is 23-24C. All of them feed normally when Hikari algae wafers were added. There is no fish in this tank and one of my Tiger is carrying eggs.

What is wrong with the two very active shrimps??

I came across an article about breeding Amano shrimp and he reported that male Amanos will swim around the tank prior to mating and I am wondering the Tigers have similar behaviour??

This the article:
http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm

Anyone experienced this before and care to share what your thoughts are?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I have found that to be true of my Crystal Red Bees , not just when breeding but when young baby are 'born' -- look around and see if there are any tiny baby tigers in the tank.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, I will look around to see if there is any babies. I noticed a very small less than the size of this dot "." yesterday and it could jump! Not sure if this is baby shrimp or some water tics? I couldn't see it very clearly but it definately jumped!

That said, the mother tiger is still carrying brown eggs, could some have hatched while others have not? Don't they hatch at the same time?

What should I feed the babies? They are so small (if what I saw was baby shrimps!)


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

theteh said:


> Thanks for the tip, I will look around to see if there is any babies. I noticed a very small less than the size of this dot "." yesterday and it could jump! Not sure if this is baby shrimp or some water tics? I couldn't see it very clearly but it definately jumped!
> 
> That said, the mother tiger is still carrying brown eggs, could some have hatched while others have not? Don't they hatch at the same time?
> 
> What should I feed the babies? They are so small (if what I saw was baby shrimps!)


I agree with PG on what she says. You feed the babies the same thing you feed the parents. I would recommend some moss in there if you do not have any.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------

